# Mini and Premiere



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

TiVo's website says the Mini won't work with the 2 tuner Premiere. I understand that for watching live TV but does this mean it will not stream from a 2 tuner Premiere either?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Goober96 said:


> TiVo's website says the Mini won't work with the 2 tuner Premiere. I understand that for watching live TV but does this mean it will not stream from a 2 tuner Premiere either?


Currently you need a 4 tuner Premiere to setup the Mini and likely need the 4 tuner Premiere to remain accessible for long term use of the Mini, but once setup the Mini will be able to stream from any Premiere on your local network (the Premiere DVRs and Mini all also have to be on the same TiVo account).


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

atmuscarella said:


> Currently you need a 4 tuner Premiere to setup the Mini and likely need the 4 tuner Premiere to remain accessible for long term use of the Mini, but once setup the Mini will be able to stream from any Premiere on your local network (the Premiere DVRs and Mini all also have to be on the same TiVo account).


Thanks. I currently have a Premiere Elite, a 2 tuner Premiere, and a Series 3. I'm wanting to replace the Series 3 with the Mini in a room where live TV is never watched so I don't want to let the Mini use a tuner from my Elite. I do, however, want it to be able to stream from either Premiere. From your answer, sounds like this set up would work. Thanks again.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes that works. The Mini is basically a reflection of the 4 tuner box it's paired to. So when you access the My Shows list all other Premiere units on your network will show up at the bottom of the list just like they do when using the 4 tuner unit directly. You can then select that and pick any program you want from it to play.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Yes that works. The Mini is basically a reflection of the 4 tuner box it's paired to. So when you access the My Shows list all other Premiere units on your network will show up at the bottom of the list just like they do when using the 4 tuner unit directly. You can then select that and pick any program you want from it to play.


Thanks very much. TiVo should probably clarify when they say this: "The TiVo Mini requires the use of a dedicated tuner on your 4-tuner DVR to stream live TV. Mini does not work with TiVo Premiere or Premiere XL." Makes it sound as if you have to dedicate that tuner and that it will not stream (i.e. "work") from anything but a 4 tuner TiVo. Poorly worded sales page.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The dedicated tuner line is temporary. Rumor has it we should see an update very soon that allows for dynamic tuner allocation rather then the hard tuner allocation they use now. We "might" even see the 4 tuner limitation removed after that update, but the chances of that pretty low.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Goober96 said:


> Thanks very much. TiVo should probably clarify when they say this: "The TiVo Mini requires the use of a dedicated tuner on your 4-tuner DVR to stream live TV. Mini does not work with TiVo Premiere or Premiere XL." Makes it sound as if you have to dedicate that tuner and that it will not stream (i.e. "work") from anything but a 4 tuner TiVo. Poorly worded sales page.


It's called CYA.

Many many consumers would be infuriated if they implied that there was ANY support for the two tuner model and discovered all of the limitations (and would want a refund, etc). Not to mention that there's no assurance that TiVo won't completely invalidate using a Mini with a 2 tuner premiere at some time in the future.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Going through the new Roamio FAQs here, I see:










That the note specifically mentions both TiVo Premiere as well as Premiere 4 Tuner makes me think that perhaps, now with dynamic tuner allocation, that a 2-Tuner Premiere might be able to connect to a TiVo Mini. Yes, I realize that they may be talking about one Premiere doing Multi-Room Streaming with another Premiere. But that this FAQ doesn't specifically note that a 4-Tuner Premiere is required to work with a Mini, makes me wonder, hopefully, if that is no longer a valid requirement.

Oh TiVo, please, don't screw this up for us! Make the Mini work with 2-tuner Premieres! I never watch live TV! I just want a fast Mini in another room, letting me share my Now Playing list!


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Fofer said:


> Oh TiVo, please, don't screw this up for us! Make the Mini work with 2-tuner Premieres! I never watch live TV! I just want a fast Mini in another room, letting me share my Now Playing list!


The Mini can already share the Now Playing list of a 2-tuner Premiere; it just can't be hosted by a 2-tuner Premiere. The language is stated very carefully. I doubt very much if a Mini will be able to be hosted by a 2-tuner Premiere, so you'll continue to need a 4-tuner Premiere somewhere on your network in order to access a 2-tuner Premiere. (I suspect the whole issue is more complicated than just the number of tuners. On the Premiere you also have type of tuner (OTA vs Cable) and it may be tough to switch between them in some circumstances when allocating tuners).


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

Fofer said:


> Oh TiVo, please, don't screw this up for us! Make the Mini work with 2-tuner Premieres!


From all the info I have read here, the indications are that TiVo has absolutely NO PLANS for the mini to support live TV with a 2-tuner Premiere. Its unfortunate, but most likely a reality. Especially with their new Roamio line just realeased. Puts the 2-tuner models on the back burner even more. At least the minis will play content from a 2-tuner Premiere. Better than nothing.



Dan203 said:


> The dedicated tuner line is temporary. Rumor has it we should see an update very soon that allows for dynamic tuner allocation rather then the hard tuner allocation they use now. We "might" even see the 4 tuner limitation removed after that update, but the chances of that pretty low.


See, this is the part that sort of worries me; a "rumor" that the 4-tuner Premiere is getting the dynamic tuner allocation features with a mini. Is there ANYWHERE from TiVo that it officially states its at least "coming soon". I don't think I have seen this at all and they are technically under no real obligation to do so either (since they have stated all the time and up front that it requires a dedicated tuner). I tend to think they are just gonna quietly keep it the way it is with the 4-tuner Premieres and use the dynamic tuning feature to their advantage for the new Roamio line instead. Help boosts sales of it in a way.

I actually have a 4-tuner Premiere on the way and while I don't have any immediate need right now for a mini, it would be nice to have the option. However, with TiVos track record, I have a BAD FEELING about this one. I am NOT counting on this one coming.

TiVo, PLEASE proove me wrong


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

DTA was always officially coming. The Roamio doesn't change anything. 

TivoMargret says "It is coming to the 4 tuner Premieres with Minis.".

Jason Nealis, an RCN guy, confirmed it's in the fall update, which may drop next month.

So, let's relax.


----------

